# gentoo friert immer ein

## unix

hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen kleinen Krieg mit meinem gentoo  :Smile: 

jedes mal wenn ich längere zeit kompiliere, friert mein Computer ein.

Kann ihn nur noch abwürgen mehr net... 

weis jemand woran das liegen kann?

Sys-Infos

Kernel: 2.6.1

Installation: Stage1 Gentoo 2004.1

Arch: x86 Pentium 4 2.6 ghz

Hier verschiedene outputs:

make.conf

```

root@h4x0r ftp-data # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

USE="mysql alsa dvd cdr lirc apache2 unicode kde qt -gnome -gtk"

```

dmesg

```

6 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 503k freed

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz stepping 07

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1463.14 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Total of 1 processors activated (5259.26 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2666.0428 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.0321 MHz.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb81, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.ICHB._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[A] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[B] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:03:0e[A] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:03:08[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... register #03: 00000001

.......     : Boot DT    : 1

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 0FF 0F  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8807000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e350

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce395, set palette = c00ce41a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=6553

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... no good signature found.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

eth0: 0000:03:08.0, 00:10:DC:75:E2:A0, IRQ 20.

  Board assembly 000000-000, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W2410A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

hdd: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdd: max request size: 128KiB

hdd: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: p1 p2

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f9824c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000dc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: 4.1.0-ioctl (2003-12-10) initialised: dm@uk.sistina.com

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hdc3, internal journal

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.12 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:03:04.0, irq: 16, latency: 32, mmio: 0xddafe000

bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffdb [init]

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom: model=37284, tuner=Philips FM1216 (5), radio=yes

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... found

msp34xx: init: chip=MSP3410D-C5, has NICAM support

msp3410: daemon started

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

tvaudio: found tda9840 @ 0x84

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles)) by bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type already set to 5, ignoring request for 2

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

saa7114.c: starting probe for adapter bt878 #0 [sw] (0x10005)

ivtv: version 0.1.9 (release) loading

ivtv: loaded

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdc5, internal journal

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 114049

EXT3-fs: hdc5: 1 orphan inode deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdc6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdc7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdc8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

XFS mounting filesystem dm-0

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-0

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

```

danke für die Antworten

mfg UNIX

----------

## kitano

klingt nach einem klassischen hitzeproblem.

kannst du ueber das bios sehen, wie warm deine komponenten (bes. cpu, gehaeuseinnere) werden?

gruesse,

kitano

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich würde mal auf schlechte kühlung tippen. wenn ein rechner unter volllast läuft dann wird die cpu eben ziemlich warm und sollte gut gekühlt werden. dmesg bringt da nicht viel. vielleicht solltest du mal kernellog von dem zeitpunkt angucken, wo er ausgeht. bzw lm-sensors installieren und die temperatur der cpu und northbridge bridge mal beim compilieren beobachten.

----------

## unix

imo net bin net zuhause... gibts da kein tool oder sowas?

----------

## kitano

das tool ist lm-sensors. brauchst dafuer aber kernel-unterstuetzung per i2c-modules.

und wenn er beim emergen abkackt, dann wird er einen kernel-build wohl auch nciht ueberleben.

versuch mal einen ventilator an das offene gehaeuse zu rcihten und dann emergen, wenn er nciht abstuerzt, dann ist es ein hitzeproblem (groesserer cpu-kuehler, heatpipe oä installieren).

----------

## unix

hi,

so extrem ist es net also ich kann kernel kompilieren ohne probleme auch normal kompilieren geht easy aber sobald er für längere zeit kompilieren muss und dann evtl. noch andere prozesse laufen dann ist ende...

ich schau mir mal die temperaturen an...

----------

## boris64

falls du ein hitzeproblem ausschliessen kannst,

check mal die "üblichen verdächtigen", d.h. probiers mal ohne 

ACPI&APIC im kernel oder schalt diese features per kernelkommandozeile aus.

----------

## aslocum

-O3 ist auch etwas heftig grade mit neuerem gcc. irgendwo stand was das man das lieber lassen sein soll... grade für kernel-kompilierung

ich meine -O2 reicht vollkommen. der geschwindigkeitsvorteil von O3 ist gering, es ist unsicherer und dauert länger

----------

## gerix

mal an einen neuen kernel gedacht? deiner is ja schon 0.5 jahre alt   :Laughing: 

(praktisch kurz nachdem 2.6 rauskam)

das hitzeproblem würde ich auch lieber vorher ausschließen. und ist dein netzteil kräftig genug für stabile spannungen?

----------

## ReXX

Ich habe ähnliche Probleme. aber ich vermute, daß es wirklich ein Hitzeproblem ist.

Das das Problem aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach von der Hardware her kommt kann man recht einfach daran sehen, daß der Rechner nicht mal mehr auf den MagicSysreq-Key reagiert. Das Problem tritt bei längeren Compile-sessions auf und besonders, wenn es insgesamt wärmer ist. Auch schafft ein Ventilator Abhilfe, was aber etwas unpraktisch ist auf Dauer. Deswegen werde ich die Tage wohl mal einen Coolermaster HHC-L61 montieren. Der kommt mir zwar sehr schwer vor, war aber günstig bei Pearl zu haben. ich hoffe mal, daß es auch wirklich die CPU (Athlon TBird 1GHz) ist, die Mist macht und nicht die Graphikkarte.

----------

## jay

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Gestern abend hing der Rechner mal wieder beim kompilieren, Temperaturen waren ok, memtest auch. Habe trotzdem mal meine billigen No-name Speicherriegel ausgebaut und das Problem war weg.  Fazit: Habe mir heute morgen neuen Speicher besorgt und bin bislang ohne Probleme am durchkompilieren. Gentoo stellt halt schon mehr Anforderungen an die hardware als andere Distris.

----------

## Lasker

Ich hatte auch ein ganz ähnliches Problem und deswegen gentoo sogar aufgegeben.

Die Symptome: Wie oben beschrieben (einfrieren bei längerem Kompilieren), gelegentlich Hardlocks bei intensiver

Belastung der Grafikkarte und gelegentliche Rebootfehler mit seltsamen Fehlermeldungen (Bios checksumm error).

Nach fast 2 Jahren (!) hab ich endlich den Übeltäter gefunden: Mein (nicht vorhandener) Northbridge Kühler!

Der hatte sich nach wenigen Wochen (neues Board Abit KT7) mit lautem Getöse verabschieded, worauf

ich ihn ausgebaut hatte.

Eine Weile ging das auch gut, die Symptome traten erst später auf, so dass ich keinen Zusammenhang

zum fehlenden Kühler sah.

Ausserdem hatte ich irgendwo gelesen, dass das ungefährlich sei solange man auf overclocking verzichtet.

Seit ca. 3 Monaten fahr ich wieder mit Northbridge Kühler und alle oben genannten Erscheinungen sind

seither nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Inzwischen habe ich eine sehr stabile Stage 1 Installation (undenkbar vorher) von einer uralten

gentoo-CD und hatte während der ganzen Zeit nicht einen einzigen Hänger!

----------

